# Skeeterita



## Twintrades (Apr 20, 2012)

Just thought id post a pic of my Skeeterita.

It was a 1 gal sample test. Had 2 cans of lemonade consentrate and 1 small bottle lime juice and sugar to 1.070. Went dry and cleared with sparkaloid. Added meta and sorbate. 

Back flavored with 3 cans of Bacardi margarita mix. And 1 3/4 cup sugar. 

MUST MAKE MORE !


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 21, 2012)

Ho would it be if you added tequila and contreau before bottling?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 21, 2012)

Must make this. My wife saw this and the pressure is on.

What was the ounces of the lime juice you added?

By lemonade concentrate do you mean the frozen cans in the grocery store?

What was the final gravity?

Thanks


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 21, 2012)

15 oz of lime juice 

Lemonade was the frozen cans of concentrate in Wallmart

The final gravity was .998

I kept some in bottles without anything added and after 2 days tried some. It needed a little (1 teaspoon) lime juice added. With out it it wasn't the best flavor.
But the gallon i flavored with the Bacardi margarita mix is AWSOME ! 

I dont think id add any tequila to it if i was to do that id just make a reg margarita. lol This does taste different my wife isnt a huge fan of tequila and she loves this. I have one bottle for my self the rest i found out have her name on them.......


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks. I have all the ingredients already. I'll make a 5 gallon batch.


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh ya and FYI the color dint pop enuf so i added 2 drops green food color to the gallon. And i used a starter not a slurry for this one.


----------



## Neviawen (Apr 22, 2012)

Twintrades said:


> Oh ya and FYI the color dint pop enuf so i added 2 drops green food color to the gallon. And i used a starter not a slurry for this one.



Did you make a 1 gallon batch of the skeeterita or did you make a whole 5 gallon carboy of it? I guess I"m asking this because I have (2) 6 gallon carboys of skeeter pee almost done and I am considering making one of the 6 gallon carboys margarita flavor. Was the 3 cans of bacardi margarita flavoring for just 1 gallon?

I LOVE margaritas in the summer!


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 22, 2012)

It was just a one gallon batch. I'm waiting for a check to make a larger batch. I thinking about just trying 2 bottle of lime and one of lemon. Instead of the lemonade concentrate...... I dunno tho its really good like this !

And yea 3 cans mix per one gallon batch.


----------



## harleydmn (Apr 26, 2012)

If I did a 6 gal. batch, should I use 18 cans of the margarita mix? This would be an expensive drink, they are $3.00 a can around here. I just did a peach and only used 3 cans of concentrate (peach/white grape) on that and it tasted pretty darn good.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 26, 2012)

I checked on the mix this weekend and they were $3.50 a can.

It sounds good enough to do but the real question is how intense a flavor do you want. I would consider using some mar. mix up front and back sweeten with the same so you could adjust per your taste. Sugar up front or later is irrelevant as far as taste.

May do a 3 gallon batch as a personal experiment then make a full batch later on. I'll watch and see if they go on sale.


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 26, 2012)

there only 2.25 here still a little high but hey The first batch was gone a day or 2 ago. ......


I would just add the mix to taste. Some thought it was strong yet others love it the way it was !


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 26, 2012)

I just left Bed Bath and Beyond. They have pails of Margarita Mix 5.99 each but I have no idea how it would equate. Are they the same strength etc.


----------



## southlake333 (Jul 6, 2012)

djrockinsteve said:


> I just left Bed Bath and Beyond. They have pails of Margarita Mix 5.99 each but I have no idea how it would equate. Are they the same strength etc.



How did this turn out? I've got a 6 gallon batch of SP going right now with 48oz of RealLemon right now. I'm planning on adding another 15oz of lemon and 30 oz of lime, then sweetening 2 gallons with the Bacardi Margarita Mix and 2 gallons with Bacardi Strawberry Daquiri mix (the rest will just be lemon/lime pee). But I only got 2 of each of the Bacardi frozen concentrates. Now I'm wondering if I need to go grab more. I'd be interested to see how much everyone used (other than the OP obviously).


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 6, 2012)

I never made this as I didn't pursue how many I would need. I think if I used all margarita mix it would cost more than 6 gallons of merlot but I bet it would rock. 

You could definitely back sweeten with a can or two just do a test to see how much you would need to add to get the final taste you would like.


----------



## barryjo (Sep 8, 2012)

Twintrades said:


> Just thought id post a pic of my Skeeterita.
> 
> It was a 1 gal sample test. Had 2 cans of lemonade consentrate and 1 small bottle lime juice and sugar to 1.070. Went dry and cleared with sparkaloid. Added meta and sorbate.
> 
> ...


 I made a batch of lemon/lime Skeeterpee and entered it into open judging competition at a regional fair. Took a blue ribbon. 
Also entered a straight SP. Blue ribbon also.
And, yes. The label said Skeeterpee.


----------

